# A quick shot of my male bocourti



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Here we go.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice. Bocourti are one of my all time favorites


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

wow nice colors


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Sweet


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Here is another shot.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice 
how big of a tank u got him in


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> nice
> how big of a tank u got him in
> [snapback]1144639[/snapback]​


Thanks, he is in a 135g tank.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

wow, he is cool!


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

polomax24 said:


> Here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitchen man


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------

